# Dereelight DBS-T Pill



## holygeez03 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there someone out there that can build me a P60 pill with modern specs for max output/throw using the DBS-T head?

Maybe with an XP-L Neutral... or whatever would work best... I can operate it with 2x18650 or 1x18650. Single cell is preferred since runtime is not a big concern, but two cell is acceptable if performance goes up perceptibly.

Even if it only operates as a single function turbo, that's fine. Neutral temp/tint with decent CRI is required.


----------

